# bluetooth



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My Galaxy stays in my shirt pocket, have even more tunes on an Sandisk low profile USB drive. When I get out, don't have to unplug that cord.

Bluetooth works perfectly fine for hands free calls. 

If using an iphone, the price of that USB drive is half the cost of buying that cord. Ha, know this, wife left without unplugging it and broke the darn thing. 20 bucks plus tax for a new one. 

Ha, with all the MP3 players we have around here, have to rate the one in our Cruze, the most user friendly, even I know how to use it and quickly select the songs I want to hear.

Think about years passed spending literally hours recording 8 tracks and then cassettes, and with CD's laying all over the vehicle trying to find the right one. Have all the MP3's on our computer, for a new flashdrive, just click the mouse a couple of times and walk away.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure but some phones won't let yo play music stored on the SD cards. My Windows phone lets me and my iPhone is self explanatory.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Buy an iPhone?  

Sorry, j/k. Couldn't resist though! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Adding to this list. Seems on my 2014 CTD the bluetooth is paired but on the screen it says it is paused but showing it is playing on my iPhone 6. No music out of the phone and can't get it to unpause on the radio. Suggestions?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

11bravospec said:


> when is chevy going to fix the bluetooth problem with the *samsung galaxy s6. *You can pair the phone but will not play music thru bluetooth.:angry:


We need some more info. 

Year
Which radio (base/pioneer, etc)
MyLink
Is your car "equipped" with Bluetooth Stereo or just Bluetooth calling?


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a 2014 Eco with my link and had a samsung galaxy S4 that worked with Bluetooth for calling and music playing. I've had a galaxy S6 128GB for the past three weeks and I have tons off issues with the Bluetooth in my cruze.

Issues:
- Phone says its connected for audio and phone calls and the majority of the time the call won't transfer to the bluetooth/mylink when the phone starts to dial and the call begins.

- The bluetooth/mylink won't properly play music. The music will be super choppy in the event it plays and it wont show the << >>, song time, or the name of the song, or wont play any music at all even if the phone says it is playing. 

- If the phone actually does make a call sometimes it the mylink screen freezes and I have to restart the car to fix it and sometimes it doesnt work. Screen stays frozen even if I end the call

Im going to call thr chevy dealership tomorrow. I dont get it amd im very upset. It's a 2014 that is brand new and i dont get what the issue is with why this specific phone wont work properly


Hope the chevy cruzetalk account comes in this thread and maybe has an answer


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I had the same issue when I got the HTC Incredible 2, it didn't work right at first then they update the phone Bluetooth and it worked fine. 

This is not a GM issue its a Galaxy 6 issue. They changed something in the Bluetooth software, I'm sure Gm cars are not the only ones having issues. Until Samsung does a update you might be out of luck. 

You also have to remember with all the different types of phones its impossible for any car manufacture to support all of them completely.
If you have car that is 6 months old and a new phone comes out there is no guarantee it will work correctly with your car.

Android is open source so the programming from phone to phone will be different. Apple seems to be consistant when they upgrade which if you like apple is a good thing.

Friend with a ford Focus and Galaxy S4 had issue when the S4 received a software update. About a month later a new update to the phone fixed it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Adding to this list. Seems on my 2014 CTD the bluetooth is paired but on the screen it says it is paused but showing it is playing on my iPhone 6. No music out of the phone and can't get it to unpause on the radio. Suggestions?


press the pause on the touchscreen

is the iphone plugged in

non plugged in, my iphone bt works 100%

plugged in charging, not so much


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NickD said:


> If using an iphone, the price of that USB drive is half the cost of buying that cord. Ha, know this, wife left without unplugging it and broke the darn thing. 20 bucks plus tax for a new one.


99 cents or less on ebay.

work perfect


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Go google problems with Galaxy 6 phone and cars with Bluetooth. The seems to a quite of few issues. They have some ideas to try and see if works. I also read they are planning a service pack pretty soon because of issue with blue tooth with the new phone.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MKsmn515 said:


> I have a 2014 Eco with my link and had a samsung galaxy S4 that worked with Bluetooth for calling and music playing. I've had a galaxy S6 128GB for the past three weeks and I have tons off issues with the Bluetooth in my cruze.
> 
> Issues:
> - Phone says its connected for audio and phone calls and the majority of the time the call won't transfer to the bluetooth/mylink when the phone starts to dial and the call begins.
> ...


Hello Mksmn515,

We see that you're having trouble with your Mylink system and like to apologize for the inconvenience you've experienced. We understand your frustration and how discouraging it is to encounter vehicle issues so early on. We are unable to provide any technical assistance as to why you're having trouble with your Mylink radio, because we are not trained technicians. Nonetheless, you mentioned that you're taking your vehicle into the dealership, and we encourage you to do so as they are in the best position to diagnose this issue. Also, be sure to check out gmtotalconnect.com. This website may help with any additional questions you may have regarding your Mylink system. 

Feel free to send your VIN, mileage, involved dealership and contact information in a private message if additional assistance is needed.

Be sure to keep us updated. 

Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

11bravospec said:


> when is chevy going to fix the bluetooth problem with the *samsung galaxy s6. *You can pair the phone but will not play music thru bluetooth.:angry:


Hey there,

It's to our understanding bluetooth streaming should work as long as you're using Pandora or the Samsung Galaxy music app. If you are using a different music app you may not get full functionality. I hope this helps. If you have further questions we recommend contacting the Infotainment Customer Support team at 855-428-3669.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I just use a USB for music. Bluetooth for calling/answering phone calls. So I dont have to take it out of my pocket, plug it in, and all that stuff. Just easier to me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MKsmn515 said:


> - The bluetooth/mylink won't properly play music. The music will be super choppy in the event it plays and it wont show the << >>, song time, or the name of the song, or wont play any music at all even if the phone says it is playing.


Anything else using Bluetooth in the car? When the Microsoft Band came out, some users reported choppy music. Apparently the Band would monopolize the phone's Bluetooth bandwidth from time to time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I ran my Casio Commando C771 against the on-star Bluetooth radio, the Camaro PDIM Bluetooth, and my ELN ODBII Bluetooth all at the same time. Last weekend I replaced the Casio with a HTC One M9 and it works just as well (and sounds better through the A2DP protocol).


----------



## pamelainchicago (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm hoping someone here might have a suggestion, my Alcatel idol3 stopped working with my cruze when I upgraded to marshmallow OS. I have PDIM #20985421 with Db/DD software. I have taken it to the dealership and called the infotainment people and on star with no helpful solutions. Anyone else have a similar problem? it will connect to the car, it shows it as connected on both phone and car, but will not work through the car bluetooth system. 
Thanks!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

pamelainchicago said:


> I'm hoping someone here might have a suggestion, my Alcatel idol3 stopped working with my cruze when I upgraded to marshmallow OS. I have PDIM #20985421 with Db/DD software. I have taken it to the dealership and called the infotainment people and on star with no helpful solutions. Anyone else have a similar problem? it will connect to the car, it shows it as connected on both phone and car, but will not work through the car bluetooth system.
> Thanks!


Year and trim of your Cruze?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pamelainchicago said:


> I'm hoping someone here might have a suggestion, my Alcatel idol3 stopped working with my cruze when I upgraded to marshmallow OS. I have PDIM #20985421 with Db/DD software. I have taken it to the dealership and called the infotainment people and on star with no helpful solutions. Anyone else have a similar problem? it will connect to the car, it shows it as connected on both phone and car, but will not work through the car bluetooth system.
> Thanks!


Restart your phone. Marshmallow on my HTC One M9 does this occasionally and it's not just with my Cruze but also with my Logitech Bluetooth receiver I have at work. Restarting the phone fixes the problem. Also, I've taken to restarting my phone after every upgrade is complete just for this reason - the Bluetooth subsystem on the phone simply doesn't initialize properly on the first reboot after Verizon upgrades/patches the OS.


----------



## pamelainchicago (Jan 6, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Year and trim of your Cruze?


It is a 2011 2LT, but the PDIM was replaced with what would be in a 2012 model. I wanted to be able to stream pandora.


----------



## pamelainchicago (Jan 6, 2013)

obermd said:


> Restart your phone. Marshmallow on my HTC One M9 does this occasionally and it's not just with my Cruze but also with my Logitech Bluetooth receiver I have at work. Restarting the phone fixes the problem. Also, I've taken to restarting my phone after every upgrade is complete just for this reason - the Bluetooth subsystem on the phone simply doesn't initialize properly on the first reboot after Verizon upgrades/patches the OS.


Hi Obermd, I have restarted the phone several times with no change in results. The next step is either a factory reset or root the phone. Both I'm a little apprehensive to do. :/ but I guess if I brick my phone, I'll have to get another one that might work with the car again... : )

thanks for the suggestions.: )


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

There's an app called quick fix that fixes bluetooth issues. I get a problem one in a while with connections to headsets, and this always fixes the problem.


----------

